# How get good at taping?



## TomBrooklyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm a DIY'r who renovates a room or apartment now and then. I can tape pretty fair for a non-pro, but with nothing like the speed and quality of a top notch pro. 

How can I tape better? Is it just a matter of keep practicing or can you suggest anything else?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Please post your question on www.diychatroom.com. This is a pros only site.

Thanks


----------

